# Is High Dollar Steak that much better$



## Classic8Track (Jan 23, 2020)

So that Prime Rib thread got me thinking about a lot of stuff. It made me recall a question a co worker asked in response to my High Grade Wagyu Tomahawk Rib Eye story. 

Some time ago, my son bought the family (4) high grade Tomahawks for a special occasion. Did a high temp over charcoal sear and finished them at lower temp on same. All agreed they were fantastic. Junior says he paid between $150-$175 per steak. 

This is what got me thinking, Co-worker pops the question, was the $150 steak 10 times better than a $15/steak? I said no, not really, but for a special occasion a very nice once in a while treat. Sorta like blowing your whole Cash roll on Vacation. Or like a super rich desert, a small piece is great the whole pie, not so much.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

No offense, but I would never, never, ever, never, ever....ever pay that much for a steak!
Are you saying he spend upwards of $700 for 4 steaks? I would have slapped him upside the head!


----------



## Classic8Track (Jan 23, 2020)

triplelunger said:


> No offense, but I would never, never, ever, never, ever....ever pay that much for a steak!
> Are you saying he spend upwards of $700 for 4 steaks? I would have slapped him upside the head!


I get your drift, a young guy earns some money, gets a head a bit, feels a little better off than he actually is.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> No offense, but I would never, never, ever, never, ever....ever pay that much for a steak!
> Are you saying he spend upwards of $700 for 4 steaks? I would have slapped him upside the head!


Right!!! Its raw material to make a turd! It's not worth anywhere near that to me.

I've paid upward of $60 for a steak and it's not any better than a choice grade ribeye I grill at home for $8/lb on sale.

But maybe we are completely wrong because we've never had a $150 steak?


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> Right!!! Its raw material to make a turd! It's not worth anywhere near that to me.
> 
> I've paid upward of $60 for a steak and it's not any better than a choice grade ribeye I grill at home for $8/lb on sale.
> 
> *But maybe we are completely wrong because we've never had a $150 steak*?


I'm probably going to stay blissfully ignorant on that...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

To me and my unrefined pallet the location and company are usually way more memorable than the food. At least at that kind of cost delta. I'll take the extra money and buy some decoys I'll use for the next 20 years.

This reminds me of my friend after we set out 30 dozen goose decoys and shot three geese. As we packed them up, he said "if we'd shot two geese over 4 dozen decoys that'd been fine with me".

Maybe some feel the need to be seen drinking Dom Perignon but a $7 Banrock station overlooking Lake Superior after a day on the North Country Trail with the wife is much better.


----------



## Kristine1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Bought Tomahawks for around $30-40 each and that was pushing it but they were awesome! Best meat I can buy in my area is at Save A Lot . Not sure why but damn they have good reasonable priced meat that taste great!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

It all starts with the animal.
they ultrasound them now for pre slaughter development and marbeling.
After slaughter, inspection and grading, now you have aging.

dry or wet aging
time is money

dry aged beef shrinks, the yield is dropping every day.
the flavor intensifies. The fibres break down.

time is money.

So, there is an acceleration in the shrinkage, and consequently the cost per serving.

I've eaten prime beef that was aged 180 days. Don't really care for it.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Gamekeeper said:


> It all starts with the animal.
> they ultrasound them now for pre slaughter development and marbeling.
> After slaughter, inspection and grading, now you have aging.
> 
> ...


I've learned the key to picking the best steaks for the grill is how to pick the one with the best marbeling. I'll look at 30 or so steaks for sale and pick the best one nearly every time. 

I'd bet there's a uTube or something on this now days. My granddaddy had a slaughter house when I was a kid and that's where I learned it from paying attention to the old dudes.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

6Speed said:


> I've learned the key to picking the best steaks for the grill is how to pick the one with the best marbeling. I'll look at 30 or so steaks for sale and pick the best one nearly every time.
> 
> I'd bet there's a uTube or something on this now days. My granddaddy had a slaughter house when I was a kid and that's where I learned it from paying attention to the old dudes.


If you never taste the other 29, you can say you pick the best every time!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

triplelunger said:


> If you never taste the other 29, you can say you pick the best every time!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


OK, guess you're right. Sorry I replied.


----------



## i am- i hunt (Feb 10, 2012)

triplelunger said:


> If you never taste the other 29, you can say you pick the best every time!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'll try his pick above yours every time.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

You are only seeing the 30 steaks of the grade parameters the store requested.
Not likely that a prime loin will get cut up with the cutter-canner loins.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Prime, select or choice? :help: :lol:


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gamekeeper said:


> You are only seeing the 30 steaks of the grade parameters the store requested.
> Not likely that a prime loin will get cut up with the cutter-canner loins.


Yeah... but there can be a huge difference from the worst to best looking of the same grade.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

6Speed said:


> OK, guess you're right. Sorry I replied.


Just giving you grief.
I was too late to join in that "prime" prime rib debacle. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

i am- i hunt said:


> I'll try his pick above yours every time.


Hey, now... I was the head meat cutter at sav-a-lot for 48 years!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## i am- i hunt (Feb 10, 2012)

triplelunger said:


> Hey, now... I was the head meat cutter at sav-a-lot for 48 years!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Not likely, they have only been in business for about 32 years.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

triplelunger said:


> Hey, now... I was the head meat cutter at sav-a-lot for 48 years!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


How many fingers do you have?!

Seriously, if I'm going to spend $150 on a meal I'll put $80 into a good bottle of whisky, $30 on the steak and eat the veggie sides out of my wife's garden. Aging is OK but if it's for 3 months you're really eating rotting meat.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

6Speed said:


> How many fingers do you have?!
> 
> Seriously, if I'm going to spend $150 on a meal I'll put $80 into a good bottle of whisky, $30 on the steak and eat the veggie sides out of my wife's garden. Aging is OK but if it's for 3 months you're really eating rotting meat.


I have the pedidexterity of a chimp. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

